# help with a question on g-325a



## hydrasoul_usa (Jun 10, 2010)

the question where it asks ;
this form is submitted in in connection withh an application for;


-naturalization
-stauts as a perminent resident
-other

this is the 1st time ihave started immigration forms, and not too sure with it. i think its perminant resident, as once you have that you can become naturalized, thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hydrasoul_usa said:


> the question where it asks ;
> this form is submitted in in connection withh an application for;
> 
> 
> ...


Slow down and read the whole form. What you are quoting here is part of the instruction section and explains the purpose of this form.
http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/g-325a.pdf


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hydrasoul_usa said:


> the question where it asks ;
> this form is submitted in in connection withh an application for;
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the forms are generic, some are archaic, and some are both generic and archaic. You have the last category here!

Just fill in what you can, and put NA in those places that are irrelevant.


----------

